# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Φουρνος KUPPERSBUSCH

## ΗΛΙΑΣ1975

Εδω και λίγο καιρό μου καίει την θερμική ασφάλεια του φούρνου την έχω αλλάξει πολλές φορές και με διαφορετικούς βαθμούς και πάνω στο μήνα την ξανά καίει.

----------

